# blastscape is crap



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

may be in the wrong place. please move if so.

found this on youtube today. i was disappointed about this as well.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

looks like its made of the same stuff as the Moonscape set, never had any problem with them, what did people expect solid lumps of plastic?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

my problem was the fact that the crash set from battle for macragge was better quality. the plastic should have been a little thicker is all i think.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Well gosh darn it....

That guy is way too whiny. In the time he took to make that video, he could have mixed up a batch of cheap plaster (or something similar) and filled them all in. It's hardly a big deal. It dents when you poke your finger at it? Well, I'm no genius, but maybe he shouldn't poke it and throw it around every five seconds?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

What a whiny person. Repeating yourself constantly isn't a good reason for this to be over 30 seconds. You think it's crap. We get it. The first batch is always the worst, that's why I don't pre-order stuff. Also, FYI, you DID buy it, so saying you would have, if I were the right price? Foolish, at best.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

theres a big thread over on dakadaka about the blastscape, and the main problem is, real lack of detail, extreamly thin plastic and looks nothing like the product advertised on the GW site.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/248299.page

Yep just sifted through it, the main problem is it doesn't looK like advertised product interesting read.

I don't buy gw terrain $2.50 sheet of card make 4 3 story ruins. 
I know which is a better deal.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww, boo-hoo, no sympathy watsoever for this guy. The moonscape craters were lightwieght, but flimsy? Nope, they can withstand just about any weight (although I never had the chance to put a titan ontop of them) What's his problem, its detailed terrain that looks great when painted, and lots of it, for just £12.


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

Did anyone else notice the piss stain on his floor that looks like it was never cleaned?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

what the hell does he want them made out of?, gold?, its terrain you chuck around on the board for gods sake.

and flimsy my ass, I've seen the old metal steam tank stuck on one of them and it didn't even warp.

some people in this hobby are idiots


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

I checked these out in-store 2 days ago there is nothing wrong with them, they will last unless you insist on throwing them against a wall, 
nothing here but crying :cray: for crying sake :cray: somebody please get this guy a tissue


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I could be wrong here, I'm often a little slow on the uptake. Was he saying that he didn't like it?
What a knob! Yeah it's a tad flimsy but what did you expect for £12 from GW? Learning how to use a camera before posting stuff on You Tube might have been a good idea too.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's not as thick as the Macragge Terrain.

It's infinitely more useful.

Whiny git.

Edit: Oh, and of COURSE it bends when you poke it with your fingertip. You're exerting far more force than the weight of any but the heaviest models.... over a space smaller than a standard infantry base. Learn some simple physics, genius.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

BrotherYorei said:


> my problem was the fact that the crash set from battle for macragge was better quality. the plastic should have been a little thicker is all i think.


I agree with you BrotherYorei, the battle of macragge was much more sturdy than the way this battlescape looks. I think GW should have made it a little more durable. :nono:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

For the price, the quality is what it is....I have no problem with it...surely if I poked it and added pressure to it it would become damaged...some people just want attention...


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems like most of the problem is not with the *thickness* of the plastic. Looking at the discussion on Dakka, the bigger problem is that the detail quality sucks major ass.

I'm serious. Go look at the photos over there, 2 circle rivets on the blastscape look like friggin blobs. The guy in that video is complaining about all the wrong things.

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Guys it sucks in RL.

You can poke a pen through it easily.

Quality also sucks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The dude on youtube is a whining twat, but after reading the dakka thread i can see his point,check out the GW photos compared to what he got in his box.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, it does seem to be shockingly bad quality...but it may just be the first batch. I remain firmly ensconced on the fence.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

It is pretty thin but you could easily just fill it with plaster or spray some insulator foam into it. Thats what I have done with some of the terrain I have bought from different companies that was not up to my standards of durability. Anyway the detail looks ok, I would like to know how someone feels about them once they have painted them up.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, they are remarkibly undetailed compared to the ones on the GW site. i mean, i cant imagine that you can get much detail when it comes to vac-form, but still, this is false advertising, although, it does make people put some effort into the terrain for their board, seriosly, these people that just buy something from GW and expect it there to be no work involved, I thought that making it look good is part of the hobby, so stop complaining and make it look good, put some bloody effort into it.

i brought the moonscape set and i have to say theyre pretty damm good, better than what i could have done with what i have here, although i can make it better by using my imagination and some tools/supplies.

rant over.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not really that big of a deal, if anyone hates the "flimsy" material, they can just fill up the bottom with plaster or something to quit whining about, that's all, and the problem's solved....I don't know why he'd make such a huge fuss about it...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Having just undercoated the store's Blastscape set, I can safely say this is the same quality stuff as the moonscape. They're advertised as vacu-formed, so it's not like it's false advertising. It's expensive, but they're a lot more detailed than the moonscape. 

Once it's painted up, and fixed to a board (i.e., filled in underneath, the edges textured, etc.) it looks just like what GW has shown-- and these things aren't intended to be mobile terrain, if you look at the edges-- they're intended to be glued down, have the edges textured, and be a seamless part of a table.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait he only paid $17 for that. Shit, sign me up. Oh yeah and he needs to shut the fuck up. If you're gonna bitch and whine on the internet, then do it classy. Fix your stupid camera, and don't do it in a whining voice. And please for the Flying Spaghetti Monster's sake, don't just repeat, repeat, repeat. Add a 'lil variety in there.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The ones on Dakadaka do look crap but I would hope thats just a one off, maybe just a factory cock up (QC were having a tea break), if they all look that bad I won't bother getting them.
If thats a one off, then for around £12 i really can't see the problem.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Damn, I couldn't even stand to get through the whole video. But as many others have said, you just glue those bad boys to a base, paint 'em and their ready to hunkered in!


----------



## CaptainMaiden (Jul 11, 2009)

Jesus Christ, stop moaning fill it or smash your face into repeatedley to see if it does break


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Since we're obviously supposed to prod it, and then throw it all other other things. Then we're all sad enough to blog about how we decided to buy some ass-tastic product for the high high price of £12

Then we go back to pissing on the floor like good little boyz

Riiiiight


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree about the whineyness and the 4 minutes of saying the same thing but the guy does being up something interesting, at least to me, those things look like they are the same thickness as a disposible salad bowl from wendy's or another comparable restraunt. but the price is right on those.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

This is to funny. My pal bought this stuff today and while waiting on a game he picked up some filler spray foam from Home Depot for $4 and packed alot of foam underneath the kits. Within 2 hours he had modified a few pieces to be taller so they were better at obstructing LOS. 

He was actually praising that instead of paying $55 for something he just had to invest $8 in materials to create a crap load of reasonable terrain.


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

IMO for what you are getting you are paying the right price. I picked up a pack yesterday and did notice it to be a bit thin, but so what? unless I step on them or drop a text book on them they should hold up fine. And as others have pointed out, just have to fill them. The detail was decent... it will require a lot of work to make it look like what GW is showing off, but isn't that supposed to be the fun part of the hobby? Challenging yourself to making something look amazing? I'm going to be slowly working on them today/tomorrow and I'll let you all know how things are going.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, i had though about buying a set to add to the moonscape i just picked up. Detail's not a huge problem, but shit gets dropped and knocked over a lot with my group, so i worry about durability. Here in Canada, that set is $23.50, at that price, i shouldn't have to put in an extra couple hours work just to make it functional. I love to put time and effort into modifying things to suit my needs, or just to make it look cool, so that's not even a problem. The fact that captain whiny-pants actually managed to poke his finger through it is mildly distressing since i feel that i could likely accidentally stand on the moonscape pieces and have them suffer no ill effect. I think I'll just use the moonscape and save my $23.50 (plus 13% taxes) for more foamcore to make terrain.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm had a good look at them today and have to say, I'll not be picking up a pack. To be frank, the detail is appalling. Yes, it's vacu-formed so some will say 'what do you expect?'. Fair point, but I expected something that at least resembled the picture, this looks like a classic case of 'bait and switch'.

Ah well, with the except of the laserburn I didn't really want many of them. I can use the soon to be rerelreased crashed aquila lander for the crashed space ship strategem and I'll make up my own laser burn marker- I'm fairly competent at making terrain anyhow 

Whilst I won't be wasting my time on these all the other terrain that has been released is really top quality.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't understand his problem. Yes it is a bit flimsy, but it's not made to be sat on. Also, if you look at it before you buy it _in it's see-through plastic packaging_ this becomes fairly obvious. So, look before you buy, and accept that as GW pricing goes, it's not actually a bad deal.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm actually going to agree with alternatives. Thank god i'm not desperate for it - i'll wait for later on, when there's a chance of better formed terrain >_>


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I can't understand his problem. Yes it is a bit flimsy, but it's not made to be sat on. Also, if you look at it before you buy it _in it's see-through plastic packaging_ this becomes fairly obvious. So, look before you buy, and accept that as GW pricing goes, it's not actually a bad deal.


Keeping in mind he pre-order/advance ordered it, so this particular guy may not have had the chance to give the product a close look besides the fancy getup it gets on GW's website. 

Granted, that's his own mistake, but we can't really fault him for making his opinion known on a site like Youtube. I'm decidedly on the 'let's just work really hard to have awesome terrain' side of the fence either way, but if nothing else seeing and hearing about the quality (from numerous sources) has convinced me I don't need to purchase the Blastscape set. Vacu is vacu.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

ive had my titan on top of them, no problem, didnt even faulter, whats the problem?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

CerberusDWR said:


> but we can't really fault him for making his opinion known on a site like Youtube.


We can, however, fault him for stretching 10 seconds of material into 5 minutes.

And for being a whiny bitch.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wolfblade said:


> We can, however, fault him for stretching 10 seconds of material into 5 minutes.
> 
> And for being a whiny bitch.


We can also fault him for bitching about a product on you-tube he could of just returned. If you hate a product you hate it just take it back and don't be a whinny like bitch about it!


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Well there is the slight chance that he was trying to warn people about the product, but if that was his intention he really gave people the wrong impression.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

raverboi said:


> ive had my titan on top of them, no problem, didnt even faulter, whats the problem?


people like lying and then using that lie to make a Youtube vid


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Also, as people who arn't as much of a burke as he is will realise that all terrain sets such as that are much sturdier when on a flat, firm surface.

And also that no-one appreciates a whiny bitch.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

ah you will always get people that don't like what they get. I can understand when GW site had pics up of what i assume was the prototype set or the promo set that it was a bit of a cheat to say you got that when u got something that on close inspection is far different. 
But what can you really do? if its THAT flimsy then fill it. Personally i wouldnt care that much. 
BoW- John


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

wow the level of hate on both sides of this argument is shoking to the point where after this post I'm going to avoid the blastscape, and this thread as much as possible.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The stuff itself is of good quality for the price. The pisstake was in GW's advertising which usedpieces in resin which were fantastically detailed with undercuts and stuff which make s the blastcape as sold look like melted versions of GW's advertising pieces though they've changed the pics now.

The first casts on any run are usually the best as the mold hasn't degared. Detail is usually sharper a nd theyres less flash.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone know if the blast scape is a Chinese product ? if you have a box can you look for the words "made in china" where the logo's are.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

They come in plastic bags and the store staff upsells it by emphasizing the limited edition aspect of the product. "once this sells out...it gone forever."


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

4:20 seconds of him repeating the same stuff, when that could have been going into his idea of "filling it with plaster and putting it on a board"


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

While I will admit that 4+ minutes of "the blastscape craters, they're too thin and I'm scared I'm gonna put my finger through it" does come across a whiney, 5+ pages of "listen to the baby whinge about his crappy craters" isn't much better. I seriously would have thought that this thread would have died three pages ago.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It would have done but people keep adding to it, oh I wish it would stop!!






D'OH!!


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought the blast scape and I was really happy with them! They look great (to me any way) and what this I hear about them being weak? Their just a strong as the moon scape, if any thing stronger. My demolisher which is pretty heavy sites on their quite comfortable and after it rumbles on you could'nt tell its been there. My only problem is balancing models on them but you always have that problem with terrain pieces as detailed as this!
I'd give the blast scape a thumbs up :good:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tell it on Youtube. I'll laugh.


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

the reason its crap is because its been vacume molded the one in white dwarf is resin.


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

All I heard was like like like like like like. But seriously, it can withstand a chaos dreadnought easily, and nobody is going to look at the bottom of it when you are playing a game!


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Think the dude is in major need of a pint :victory: way to much rubbish over 15 quid for my liking :ireful2:

And posting a 4:20 vid on You Tube about it! I mean cummon £15 chill :victory:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are going to post a video on youtube try and avoid having a huge dubious brown stain on your carpet, don't want to know what that was. :laugh:


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

What the hell people make video if can't handle a camera... geez i've emicrania to see this crap video... and about blastscape if you are good at paint it would be of s**t and looks good same.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I have both the Moonscape and Blastscape terrain sets and they are fine. The only time you may have a problem with them is if you sit a _real _tank on them. As _naturalbornloser _stated the guy needs to chill and maybe have a beer.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well funny thing is l think he just got a bad one.

me and my friend each got one and we open them in the store mine was fine :victory:
but my friend had a big hole in his luckily we open it at the store and the guy just gave us a new one so no lost there. but relly this is the number one reason when l buy somthing at the store l open it and check it because its hard to get a refund after.

now as for how strong it is it hannle my leamon russ just fine although some people said they have put there titens on it l dont think its that good but l dont have one on me to find out :laugh:


----------

